# NO LOGOS PLEASE!!



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I went shopping today and I can no longer find a camouflage hat, or jacket that doesn't have a manufactures logo on the outside of it. What is even more ironic is that some of these manufactures are so stupid as to put florescent thread in their logos on a camouflage hat or coat. Don't they know that the eyesight of a duck is far superior to that of the human eye? If an empty shell lying on the ground can be seen a mile away by a duck why then do these manufactures put red or orange logos on the left chest of a perfectly good camouflaged pattern? I was at Bass Pro Shops and saw camo gloves with the manufactures name in burnt orange all the way across it. Stupid I say. I believe these manufacturers are so arrogant that they should be called out for it. Come on manufactures, put your name on the inside of the jacket like you did years ago, not on the outside please! 
Here is another one that blows my mind. Why do the duck & goose call manufactures make their calls in florescent colors? Now I don't mean to step on any toes here but I would never, and I mean never get dressed in the best camo for the background that I am hunting in and put a screaming bright orange duck call around my neck. I think the manufactures should get a clue. Come on; tell me I am missing something here? Why not put on your big game clothing and go duck (or goose) hunting?
Sam


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't buy it and the manufacturers will stop making them - buy it and the manufacturers will make more. In marketing it is called Name Recognition - they want their name recognized.

PS: I agree with most of what you said.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hehe...so true, especially on the bright call colors


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah been finding the same thing, looks like I will be back to a Jones in all brown and it will have ear flaps.Something should not leave out!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They put their name on the stuff and have you pay for it. It's better than free advertizing...........You are paying THEM to advertize their name...............Manufacturers used to give that stuff away and chalk up the cost as advertizing. Now people are foolish enough to pay to advertize for them.............. oke: Years ago suppliers used to give away decals for the free advertizing now you have to pay for an Avery or Cabelas decal.................. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## DJ Niner (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly with the complaint about brightly embroidered logo/artwork on camo clothing, duffel bags, or backpacks. I also came up with a workable solution: take a dark colored felt-tip marker and go over the embroidered threads. They soak-up the ink like a sponge, and before you know it, the bright logo is no longer bright. I use green markers for most red/orange colors (it turns them brown), and brown or black markers for white threads.

Now if we can just get Browning to stop putting shiny gold-plated triggers on matte-finish firearms... :shake:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I search very hard to have stuff with no logo on it. I have even pulled the dealer logo plates off at the dealer ship right in front of the person I bought my car from. If they want me to have a logo on my stuff it should be less than a regular item.

Think of a hot woman. Chuck Norris did her.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree it makes no sense to have bright colored junk on camo jackets and what not, I even got myself in a bind because I took the white sticker with the serial # and info from PSE off my bow, now they won't honor the warranty now that I need a new limb. But thinking a duck can see that, come on?!?!? That sounds like the guys I used to hunt with that would complain about my glasses(since had lasik and it is AMAZING!) while we would hunt. Never failed, the ducks or geese or both would come in every time, and we would shoot them. They always griped and we always killed birds. My BIL and nephews and I used to hunt quite a bit in jeans and every day sweatshirts and jackets. The ducks never know the difference. I don't know why they put flo orange writing on a camo jacket, but the animals you hunt won't care!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My pet peeve for years has been pure white camo. What idiot decided they needed black cuffs and collar?


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Browning must make pretty good guns if all you can think to cry about is the color of their triggers!!! Exactly how many animals do you think have spooked because of the gold trigger???


----------



## DJ Niner (Jul 22, 2011)

coyote sniper said:


> Browning must make pretty good guns if all you can think to cry about is the color of their triggers!!! Exactly how many animals do you think have spooked because of the gold trigger???


About the same as have been spooked by eyeglasses, shotgun hulls, and bright-colored logos over the years -- very darn few. I agree, Browning generally makes fine equipment, but it tells me something about a company when they're smart/responsive enough to give consumers what they want (completely non-reflective or camo firearm finishes), but stupid enough to let marketing/branding overrule common sense. I think their buckhorn or "big-B" logo in a few well-placed spots would suffice, but that's probably why I'm not in marketing...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Did they just walk up to a mallard and ask it how far away it could see a shotgun shell? How does any one know how far a duck can see it? Come on man!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Thats an easy fix guys. I use one of these on the camo I buy all the time.


----------

